# Adding cyclelog to my signature.



## David Garside (9 Sep 2012)

Well I know there's been many messages on here about this....I've tried several times to add my log to my signature but I keep getting the error.
I've copied the link...pasted it to my notepad page, changed the user to emo5c and my goal to 100. then i've copied it again and then pasted that to my signature...where am I going wrong ? Sorry if this seem trivial to you PC smart people out there but it's driving me up the wall now....Heeeellllpppp....please....


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2012)

The signature wont update immediately.
It takes a little time, sometimes overnight.
Use the exact username as you have on MyCyclingLog.


----------



## David Garside (14 Sep 2012)

Hello again. Sorry about this but i'm still having problems getting this to work. I think it's something to do with my Notepad editor.....I copy and paste the link from the page you gave marked 'Here' to my notepad, change the username and goal, copy and paste it to my signature....and still get the error showing. Is there anyway that someone (grovel grovel) could do this for me, or at least e mail me a notepad edited page that I could then paste to my signature. I can normally sort out pc problems but this one just seems not to be working.
Thank you.....


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2012)

Hi David,

I've checked the signature code and it's fine. I did notice in the error report image above that there appears to be a small dot between the emo and 5c - it's not there in the code, but is visible in the error report - not sure if it's relative to the problem but thought I'd point it out.

My only suggestion is to go back to the MyCyclingLog site and double check your username and perhaps try to get some support there - or possibly even register a new account with a different username?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MrJamie (15 Sep 2012)

Apologies in advance if this is useless, but im having an especially dull friday night 

The error message in the signature says emo5c isnt in group 528, looking at Ians profile Ian is listed as in the CC group (528) but emo5c isnt, maybe you need to join the group for it to work.


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Apologies in advance if this is useless, but im having an especially dull friday night
> 
> The error message in the signature says emo5c isnt in group 528, looking at Ians profile Ian is listed as in the CC group (528) but emo5c isnt, maybe you need to join the group for it to work.




How do I get strava into my signature?


----------



## MrJamie (15 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> How do I get strava into my signature?


Have a look on http://www.veloviewer.com/ Its got loads of stats and stuff on there to look at, theres a thread about it on here somewhere too if you search veloviewer


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Have a look on http://www.veloviewer.com/ Its got loads of stats and stuff on there to look at, theres a thread about it on here somewhere too if you search veloviewer



I'm on veloviewer just don't know what to paste where


----------



## David Garside (15 Sep 2012)

Ok, thank you everyone. I'll have a bit more time tomorrow evening and I'll have another go then.


----------



## MrJamie (16 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I'm on veloviewer just don't know what to paste where


On the Veloviewer site, once you've put in your number so you can see your stats, theres a signature tab, you can select which bits you want on it (mines just default i think) then some boxes with code to copy, select all the text in the top box (Image URL) and copy. Then if you look on CycleChat, hover over your username top right, pick "signature" from the menu, click the little insert image icon (i think its meant to be a tree) paste in the code from the veloviewer site, click okay and save and it should work 

It might be worth mentioning that people can see your athlete ID from it, so make sure your Strava settings are as private as you want them to be 

Might be some more info here too: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/veloviewer-geek-thread.110560/


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

sorted cheers it was because i was on my ipad dont get to see most of the fonts and stuff


----------

